
The 'Referer' attribute of an HTTP request is misspelled - should be 'referrer' - marcamillion
http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-httpbis-p2-semantics-23#section-5.5.2
======
lutusp
My favorite story of this kind comes from the early days at Apple Computer.
Some highly skilled but illiterate programmers wrote a serial interface driver
they called "The Inteligent Interface". Indeed it was.

The misspelling propagated itself into the driver's official published
documentation with no one noticing. I guess inteligence [sic] is what
inteligence [sic] does.

